# Umfrage für Masterarbeit



## Anglerboard Redaktion (15. April 2020)

Liebe Boardies,

eventuell gehört ihr zu den Glücklichen, die demnächst von @Tobias Küfner angeschrieben werden.
Tobias braucht für seine Masterarbeit Teilnehmer für seine Umfrage. Es geht um die Motivation für das Schreiben von Forenbeiträgen.
Wenn ihr kurz Zeit habt, dann unterstützt ihn bitte bei seiner Arbeit. Würde uns auch freuen! 

Danke und Gruß
Eure Anglerboard Redaktion


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2020)

Wer ist das?
Ein Boardie?

Edit: Ach ich seh's schon.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (15. April 2020)

Vielleicht könnt ihr ihn auch gleich noch zum Angler bekehren? (Vielleicht ist er auch schon einer?)


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2020)

Ein paar mehr Infos zur Umfrage wären erstmal schön.
Was studiert er?
Warum gerade das Anglerboard?
Ist er Angler oder geht es um Angler?
Was soll damit herausgefunden werden?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (15. April 2020)

@Tobias Küfner, wenn du nochmal öffentlich erklären möchtest. 
Ansonsten bekommen dann natürlich die Angeschriebenen alle Infos.


----------



## Tobias Küfner (15. April 2020)

Hallo,

An der Stelle noch einmal vielen Dank, dass ich hier erheben darf.

Natürlich steh ich für alle Fragen zur Verfügung.
*Wer bin ich?*
Mein Name ist wie schon gesagt Tobias Küfner. Ich studiere im letzten Mastersemester Psychologie an der Universität Eichstätt-Ingolstadt.

*Was untersuche ich?*
In meiner Masterarbeit muss ich die Motivation für das Schreiben von Forenbeiträgen untersuchen. Wenn es jemanden interessiert kann ich auch noch auf die direkten Konstrukte eingehen.

*Informationen zur Studie:*
Die Studie dauert unter 10 Minuten.
Es werden keine persönlichen Informationen erfragt und die Daten werden anonymisiert. Die Angaben werden nur für meine Masterarbeit verwendet.
Warum gerade das Anglerboard?
das Anglerboard ist eins der größten Boards Deutschland. Ich erhebe aber auch noch in anderen Boards. Wenn alles soweit klappt werde ich wohl vorallem hier und im computerbase Forum erheben. Es geht also nicht speziell ums Angeln.

Um die Anzahl an Beiträgen gut mit dem Fragebogen zu verbinden bin ich auf individuelle Links angewiesen, daher werde ich den Nutzern schreiben. Der Nutzername taucht aber nicht in den Daten auf, sonst würde ich die Daten nicht als anonymisiert bezeichnen können.
Die Invormation welcher Nutzer welchen Link bekommen hat lösche ich umgehend nach der Erhebungsphase, so dass ich selbst nichtmehr nachverfolgen kann welcher Nutzer, welchen Link bekommen hat.

*Bin ich Angler ?*
Ich habe vorallem früher schonmal "geangelt." Aber nur in Privatgewässern, ich besitze auch (noch) keinen Angelschein. Ich würde aber nicht ausschließen, dass ich den Angelschein nochmal mache um im Urlaub dem Hobby nochmal nachzugehen.
Vorallem finanziell war ich seit 2013 nicht mehr im Urlaub und da hab ich meistens geangelt.

Wenn noch weitere Fragen bestehen werde ich, die natürlich hier oder in einer PN beantworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tobias Küfner


----------



## Bilch (15. April 2020)




----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2020)

Danke, Tobias!


----------



## Dieter56 (19. Oktober 2020)

Mein Bruder hat auch eine Dissertation mit Umfragen geschrieben. Es war interessant


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Oktober 2020)

@Tobias Küfner 

Was ist jetzt bei den Befragungen rausgekommen ?

Find es etwas schade eine Befragung zu machen und dann kein Ergebnis zu präsentieren.


----------



## Seele (21. Oktober 2020)

Bin ich voll bei dir dir @dawurzelsepp, vielleicht auch mal noch die @Anglerboard Redaktion taggen, die weiß evtl. mehr oder könnte beim @Tobias Küfner nochmal nachhaken.


----------



## Tobias Küfner (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

tut mir leid das ich vorher nicht reagiert habe. Hab nicht vorher reingeschaut.
Es hat etwas länger gedauert als gedacht. Und ich bin allen die mitgemacht haben unendlich dankbar, sonst wäre es nicht möglich gewesen.

Soweit sind es nurnoch polierarbeiten ^^
Ich lade die Arbeit innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage hoch.
Kurz gesagt: Keine meiner Hypothesen wurde belegt was schade ist aber zur Wissenschaft gehört.
Ich hab ein paar Vermutungen aber sicher lässt sich wohl nur sagen, dass Empathie keinen Einfluss darauf hat wie oft man etwas postet.
Das ich sonst nichts gefunden habe könnte vorallem daran liegen das vielleicht nicht genug Leute erhoben habe bzw. das verschiedene Sachen vll keine Auswirkungen haben obwohl es diese Meinungen in der Literatur gibt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tobias Küfner


----------



## Tobias Küfner (4. November 2020)

Hallo,

anbei hefte ich meine Masterarbeit an.
Ich bin wirklich wirklich dankbar für jeden der an dieser Studie teilgenommen hat. Nur dank euch ist es möglich, dass ich sie abgeben konnte.

Ergebnisse:
Ich habe leider keine Hypothesen bestätigen können.
außer vielleicht Vergnügen hat nichts einen Einfluss auf das Positingverhalten.

Stärken der Arbeit:
Ich denke das meine Theorie und meine Methodik recht vorbildlich sind. Hier muss zwar auf meine Schwächen im Ausdruck verwiesen werden, aber es ist viel Herzblut und Mühe in diese Teile geflossen. Unter Umständen geht die Theorie sogar zuweit, aber es gibt noch keine Benotung. Um vielleicht mehr wissen aus meiner Arbeit zu ziehen möchte ich auf eine rechtliche Grauzone hinweisen, die sich hier lohnen kann.
Ich habe 206 Quellen in der Arbeit benutzt. Zu einem Großteil habe ich dazu die doi veröffentlicht: (Siehe Quellenverzeichnis) wenn man nun auf die Seite sci hub (Beispielsweise https://sci-hub.se/) geht wird man zum Artikel weitergeleitet. Soweit ich weiß kann das unter Urheberrechtsverletzung zählen, aber aus Quellen geht auch hervor das diese Seite in wissenschaftlichen Kreisen oft genutzt wird. Ich rate zur Benutzung weder zu noch ab.

Schwächen der Arbeit:
Auch wenn das Vorgehen an sich gut ist (wie ich finde) hätte ich natürlich die Studie größer und selektiver anlegen können. Aber da dies eine Abschlussarbeit ist finde ich das verkraftbar.
Ich selbst habe am Ende jetzt noch formale Fehler gefunden und habe zumindest den gravierensten im Gegensatz zu meinem Abgabedokument, welches schon gedruckt war, noch behoben.
Sonst ist damit zu rechnen, dass Ausdruck, Form und Rechtschreibung , meine großen Feinde auch vor dieser Arbeit nicht halt gemacht haben.
Wegen des Ausdrucks und der Rechtschreibung wurde jeder Abschnitt mindestens einmal probegelesen. Aber zu denken, dass dies alle Probleme behebt wäre töricht. Ich bitte daher um Verständniss.


Wie erwähnt. Die Benotung steht noch aus. Ich habe selbst die Arbeit seit der Abgabe kaum angeschaut, auch um mich nicht noch verrückter zu machen.

Ich habe mich zumindest bemüht und wünsche allen viel Spaß beim lesen. Ich selbst plane, zumindest im nächsten Jahrzehnt, nicht nochmal eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit zu schreiben, weil mich mein beruflicher Weg hoffentlich in andere Bereiche zieht.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tobias


----------



## Colophonius (4. November 2020)

Danke für das Posten und viel Erfolg für die Benotung!


----------



## Minimax (5. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für Einstellen Deiner Arbeit, und natürlich auch von mir alles Gute für die Beurteilung.


----------

